# Trading with no fixed address



## capotine (27 December 2010)

I currently trade through Commsec margin lending - probably 2 - 3 times per month. Part of my portfolio is buy and hold with the rest being buy and sell within a 2 - 6 week window.

I'm thinking of heading overseas on a GAP year or two and doing some volunteer work. I would be looking to continue trading electronically at least on a weekly basis. I'm curious as to how people manage SRNs etc when you have no fixed address? Eg, at present after I settle a trade I receive a CHESS statement in the mail with all the details of the trade and also some paperwork to provide my TFN, bank account for dividends etc. I then jump onto computershare investor centre to provide these details rather than posting the paperwork back. In turn I receive dividends in my bank account.  

I'm curious as to what the process is if I didn't have a fixed address and thus was not able to update my details via the investor centre. Any advice would be most appreciated~!


----------



## tincanbay@1968 (12 May 2021)

only thing i can think of is a post office box which re directs mail or friend or families place or an accountant.


----------



## tincanbay@1968 (12 May 2021)

Can only think of an accountant might be best and safest option. Get mail sent to your accountant.


----------



## Country Lad (12 May 2021)

We traded while travelled full time in Aus and overseas for many years.  All mail went a friend who forwarded mail to our bank or PO wherever we were when in Australia and opened mail, scanned and sent any important stuff when we were overseas.

Make sure that Commsec has your TFN, bank account and all necessary details for any transactional stuff including dividends which should mean you need not worry about it as it should automatically go to the registry - it worked well through both my online and full service brokers.  You can always go online to check the registry for any shares you buy to make sure they have your details.  Country Lass kept the records which went to the accountant at tax time. All pretty easy really, not really  different to being at home.

I told my friends to toss any Chess statements or other unwanted stuff in the bin.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Sean K (12 May 2021)

I wonder if this was solved 10 years ago?


----------

